# Knee Burstitis Help?



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently got diagnosed with knee burstitis in my left knee, and only recently have a ridden again. Whilst out on my horse today I noticed that my saddle, while being a good fit for my narrow, high withered tb x, isn't a good fit for me 
It's a jumping saddle, very forward cut, and while riding my knees don't touch the saddle flap. Do you think that buying a straighter cut saddle with knee blocks could help prevent further problems in the future?
Also, could getting on my horse also be a problem? I'm 5"5 and she's 15.1, and it's surprisingly quiet a bounce.
And advice is appreciated, thanks x.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you tried changing the stirrup length a hole or two longer? I was in a car accident as a teen, not serious, basically smacked my knees on the dash. They swelled like soccer balls but after the swelling had gone down I found I couldn't ride the shorter english stirrup for more than 20 min. I found riding with a long stirrup made a great difference. Have you tried sitting in a dressage saddle? You may find the long stirrup length to your liking, but it's no good for jumping.


----------



## sam777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've tried lengthening them, but even at the longest (without being too long) There's no contact between my knee and the saddle flap. Like I said, my saddle is very forward cut and has no knee rolls at all, as you can see. It's knocking my position out of line as well (only just noticed that)








I have ridden a hunter type mare in a dressage saddle, but she was wider built than my horse, but I did like the depth of seat and overall feel of riding in it.
I want to do both dressage and jumping, and my plan was to do most of my work in the dressage saddle and then whip my jumping saddle on when I was going to jump. 
But do you think that the straighter cut (Not pushing my legs forward and out of line for the correct position for schooling on the flat) saddle with knee rolls would offer my knees more support and prevent reccurance?


----------

